# ******* Riviera Spearfishing Tournament



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The first big tournament of the year is coming up. The ******* Riviera Spearfishing Tournament will be June 6-7, 2008. Is anybody planning on participating? I just talked to Kevin, and we will be shooting Friday. Saturday we both have prior commitments, but we'll give it our best effort. Hope to see some of you guys out there. This is the Alabama Spearfishing Associations website with the tournament dates.

http://www.flounderwear.com/asa.html


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

possible. :shedevil


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

You cannot get spearfishing license at local spots; Wally world, dive shops etc. only online. A temp non resident fishing is $25 for 7 days. Aug you will have to renew saltwater annual, correct? I am very interested in this tourney. Let me know if anyone wants to go.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I just called the Marine Resources office located on Dauphin Island at (251)861-2882, and they told me that in order to possess fish in Alabama waters by any means (spearfishing or hook and line) you must possess an Alabama Saltwater Fishing License. In addition to that, If you are spearfishing you need an Alabama Spearfishing License. The costs of the licenses for non-residents are as follows:

Alabama Saltwater Fishing License: $25.00/week or $45.00/year

Alabama Spearfishing License: $3.50/week or $8.50/year

Alabama has gone to an August renewal date. When I called, I was told that if I buy these licenses today that they would be good through the end of August. They do not know the date that licensesthat will be good through next year will be available yet. You can buy licenses online at https://www.alabamainteractive.org/dcnr/license/index.cgi


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So you have to buy once for the early tournaments and then again after Augustfor the next tourneys. That's just messed up.

Hey Rich,

Do you know of anyone that needs an extra shooter that will participate in these tournaments. I would be glad to get in on some of them if I could get in with someone. I am out of town onJune 6th. But some of the other's might be doable.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I just went ahead and bought the year long licences for AL. Figure I'll be over there more than 2 times a year.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon, 

I'll keep my ears open. If I hear of anyone needing crew for one, I'll shoot you a PM.

Rich


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/22/2008)*I just went ahead and bought the year long licences for AL. Figure I'll be over there more than 2 times a year.


What sucks is that you'll have to buy another one in August if you want to fish Alabama, but Federal and Alabama Snapper season will be closing then anyways, so it really almost doesn't seem worth it. This BLOWS!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (5/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (5/22/2008)*I just went ahead and bought the year long licences for AL. Figure I'll be over there more than 2 times a year.
> ...


I agree Rich. It's almost not worth the extra money and time for the tourneys with the way snapper season is and the way their fishinglicense rules are set up this year. 

So Clay, you're going to be over in Alabama more than twice between now and August???


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If you buy one now, you can shoot the ******* Riviera and the Alabama Open, but forthe Orange Beach Open and the October Shootout you would have to buy another license. I'll probably shoot the first two and not the second, but we'll see.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I also think it is retarded how they make you get a seperate spearfishing license in Alabama. What difference does it make how the fish make it into the box. Just anotherway for them to get another dollar from you I guess. I sure hope that FL does not play monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, I didnt think it was really worth it. But I wontto be in the first two. Just give me a shout. I HAVENT SEEN ALOT OF SPOTS TO DIVE AROUND THERE...there all in FL. Im thinking the vis would be challanged a bit cause of the river water. Any thoughts?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Kevin and he brought up an interesting point. The only real reason that you would need to waste your money on an Alabama Fishing License would be if you plan on actually possessing fish in Alabama Waters. Alabama waters only extend out 3 miles, so if you leave Pensacola Pass and go out further than 3 miles off of Alabama, then you are in Federal waters not Alabama State waters. If you bring your fish back in Pensacola Pass, and you never enter Alabama waters then you don't need an Alabama Fishing License. You can always bring your fish to the weigh-in by land. That would be my suggestion. The only reason that you would need an Alabama Fishing/Spearfishing license would be if you plan on shooting within 3 miles of Alabama, or if you plan on bringing your fish to the weigh-in by boat. Sounds like a solution to the problem.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Thats good info to have!

So does that mean technically, when you are in federal waters, no mater outside of what state, you can have fish, with no licence whatsoever, as long as you do not come into any state waters?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/22/2008)*Dang! Thats good info to have!
> 
> So does that mean technically, when you are in federal waters, no mater outside of what state, you can have fish, with no licence whatsoever, as long as you do not come into any state waters?


That right Clay, but where you going to come back to? Mexico? Cuba? Got to come back sometime.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You could go out, catch, and eat your limit on the grill on hte boat, then return home!:moon


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah Clay I imagine you could ...but why would you? Wait...I forgot who Im talking to...my bad.

[email protected]#K Alabama....Im not giving them a dime to swim in that brown water they have over there until they develop some sort of reciprical between Florida and Alabama....Hunting fishing or otherwise. WE are too close and have too much overlap for there to be these unreasonable out of state rates. 

CLAY - You got a website now and an extensive following. How bout a Chunky Love steel slingin rodeo??????? I bet you could even get Fritz to let you hold the awards/dinner on the big grass lawn next to MBT....it will draw in customers...I know at least one or two guys that would help you organize it. :letsdrink


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

CLAY - if you use my idea...NO SHARK category !!!!! I REPEAT...NO SHARK CATEGORY ! OR SPADE FISH !


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Lockout (5/23/2008)* WE are too close and have too much overlap for there to be these unreasonable out of state rates.


If you think $45.00 is unreasonable, check out the non-resident rates for Louisiana! it's about $90.

I don't even fish when I go home to visit my family because their non-res license fees are absolutely rediculous.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

You know I bet we could get a good gathering if we put one on. Chunky or who ever.oke I would do that before paying into another state. Although, Alabama owes me some money.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We on it Brian!

Brandy had already brought it up at the 2nd shark tournament. We ar definately gonna put one together for this summer, and if MBT would get involved that would be even better! (Although I know poor Fritz and Jim try there hardest to disassociate themselves for me for legal, and wel...moprobaly moral issues too!)

The cool thing about the shark tournament was it was winner takes all. No divisions, 1st, 2nd, 3rd.. we only had 8 boats enter because it was Mothers Day, and Kane Mano walked away with $590 in his pocket! Had it been on the original weekend it was planned for, we had 14 boats entering, which would be over $1,000! 

To get a prize that size in a tournament with different catagories, it either needs a bunch of entries, or a real high entry fee.

We are thinkin just biggest damn fish. No divisions, no crying, no second place losers..:looser Just biggest fish walks away with the most!

I am sure AJ or Cobia will be the species to win.

Although I know where a couple of them Palastinian Grouper are hiding! (A Palistinian Grouper is a close cousin of the Jew Fish. The only true way to tell the difference, is to shoot it and get it on your boat. Once the core tempature of the fish drops 10 degrees from the bags of ice stuffed down its mouth, and you see the FWC approaching, at that point is is DEFINATELY a Palistinian Grouper, and NOT a Jew Fish!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now thats some funny stuff right there..lmao


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, let's just pick a fish and go with it. I say let's do it durring the federal open season for snapper and just do Snapper. Or AJ or whatever. Just pick one fish and say the biggest one wins. But pick a fish to go with it. Hell, it can be trigger for all I care. Grouper are going to be scarce in the shallower waters. But I think either a snapper spearfish tourney or AJ.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Naaww...I don't want to limit it to one species. Any species, and most know what to hunt for, biggest fish speared, walks away with a pocketful !

I'm gonna get me one a them mole moles!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/23/2008)*Naaww...I don't want to limit it to one species. Any species, and most know what to hunt for, biggest fish speared, walks away with a pocketful !
> 
> I'm gonna get me one a them mole moles!


Ok, biggest fish period. Let's do this thing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If we get the winnings high enough...I wonder if it will be enough to cover my bail for the winning Jewfish I shoot??


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds fun. I think I am gonna get a power head and win with either a shark or dolphin!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Manatees will also be accepted at the weigh in!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay....I think biggest fish period is stupid personally but I will go with whatever you decide. Of course...you will technically be in the water and swimming so that techically makes you fair game too....That is if I can square my self away from laughter looking at you and that goofy helmet cam!!!

Just make it a reasonable entry fee. I doubt most of us give a shit about the prize money. I will be out there anyway as will most all that enter....its just an opportunity to get out spear,party and meet folks. If the entry fee is reasonable more folks will enter....if its a good showing and peeps have fun there will be more and more tourneys and more and more peeps and the prizes will grow. 

Id hate to see some Ahole win the pot with the biggest Ramora or Cuda or some shit like that. We are spearfishermen. The elite...the best of the best.....anyone can swim down and find something big... I say Biggest snapper...Biggest AJ...and I suggest AJ just cause I know you got chub for AJ's although I doubt I will shoot one less its bigger than me. 

Im cool with another camp out island thing too although I still think its in Fritz's best interest to let us use MBT...(Fritz I promise not to endanger myself or others and will keep an eye on Conda and Clay too)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Lockout (5/24/2008)*Clay....I think biggest fish period is stupid personally but I will go with whatever you decide. Of course...you will technically be in the water and swimming so that techically makes you fair game too....That is if I can square my self away from laughter looking at you and that goofy helmet cam!!!
> 
> Just make it a reasonable entry fee. I doubt most of us give a shit about the prize money. I will be out there anyway as will most all that enter....its just an opportunity to get out spear,party and meet folks. If the entry fee is reasonable more folks will enter....if its a good showing and peeps have fun there will be more and more tourneys and more and more peeps and the prizes will grow.
> 
> ...


+1 I think we need to pick a target fish and stick with it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Entry fee would probably be about same as the shark tourney...$80 per boat. So 4 guys, its only $20 a piece.

And if any yahoo can get the biggest fish...then that evens the odds! What makes a small tournament fun (besides drinkin beer and talkin smack all the way up until the scales close) is when you got a real good possibility of winnin some serious money for a very small entry fee. There will be 6 or 7 other tournaments this year? All with divisions, and catagories, and placings....lets do something different....all or nothing, biggest behemoth brought in....regardless of species.

And some dude will walk away with probably around a thousand dollars with a 1 out 13 chance of winnin it if thats how many boats we get!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I respectfully disagree and Im the one that brought this idea up...DAMMIT....stupid brain....Guns and hoses is only like 35 and you get a tshirt and multiple chances to win...I realize its a sponsered event but ....I think the low entry is the ticket...or were you talking per boat ??? ActuallyI guess you were....but I still think the largest fish shoot is dog [email protected]#T. 

I love those pretty red fish that look silver at the bottom. To find and kill the big ones is what spearfishing is all about. Swiming up and shooting a dumbass AJ from point blank does nothing for me ( and dont give me any crap Clay Ive shot 100s of them) Only thing easier is spade fish and maybe flounder but at least them you gotta look hard to see.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok maybe Im not getting this one. If I shoot a 5# flounder, thats big, for that fish. 30# for a Snapper is big too,5# AJ thats not even legal. 

I think catagory fish is a good idea. But how do you have a winner? 1st only? I say lets just throw our money on the table and brag. Kinda like just put up or shut up. How about the person who has the most poundage of fish wins this thing. My opinion only. Either way Im drinking a beer with yall on the beach. Just keeping it reel............:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Let's just start a thread/poll and see what everyone thinks. I still agree that we need to stick with one species of fish just for simplistic reasons. And the biggest one wins.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna put one together like the 2shark tournaments we have had, and came out to be a damn good time.And keep it real simple. Anybody is free to do another one, we got a whole summer, and do it any rules ya like.

I'm tryin to see where the poll was for the ******* Riveria, or Guns and Hoses to see what rules people wanted?? oke

:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

However, I do like the idea of most poundage.

But it will be a winner takes all, to make it more worth while instead of splitting up prize money. Spend $500 for the weekend on gas, and win $300 for your monster 30 pound snapper? Its gonna be a winner takes all.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well you see the whole thing is I havent been drug all over the bottem of the Gulf yet.I have got a grabling hook Im putting in mybc for such an event.Before long Im going to have a Batman type utility belt for a bc. lol

I think poundfor pound. Thats simple, even if you dont have alot of divers on yer boat. Or your boat isnt that big to have say 4 divers on it. K.I.S.S.

Hey and Clay-doh did you get my pm? I know it was petty.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

WTF ever Clay....I'll help ya either way ...even if your tournament idea is butt a$$ stupid...lol ! But Im not putting up 80 dollars only to lose to some guy who brings in 250 pounds of spade fish...sorry...thats not going to happen.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking the same thing....


----------

